# 2012 Brute 750 constant overheating



## bruteforcejay (Jul 7, 2012)

My 2012 BF 750 Is throwing a temp light constantly, I've had it into the dealer twice now the first time the temp sensor was bad, this time they couldn't find anything wrong, but cleaned the rad and swapped my coolant for engine ice. Went out yesterday to see of it was any better and it threw the light 7 times on a two hour ride. Zero mud all hard packed trails.

My dealership treats me like gold and they say that they've checked everything and really don't know what's causing this but said it might be leaning out from
My slip on and constantly running hot. It can idle all day and not bring up a light but as soon as I see 50 km/h + it's only a matter of a minute or two. 

Could the pipe be causing this? because I know lots of people running slip ons with no programmers and no issues.


----------



## cookgio (May 1, 2012)

U need a programmer for sure 
Its making it Run lean hand heating up.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

I have an 09 and had snorks and slip on had no problems ran it 2 years like that it ran a little lean just put a Pcv on it and maped it now it runs much better


----------



## bruteforcejay (Jul 7, 2012)

I put my stock pipe back on to see if it would stop the overheating. Went for a ride and same problem after 30-40 minutes flashed me the light and I had to constantly stop to cool it down. I don't know what to do. Dealership told me everything was fine and to try out my stock pipe so what will happen now ?


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Make sure that the coolant is full in the radiator, it may have had an air pocket. If the rad is low enough it will not draw coolant from the overflow bottle.

Also I would test the fan myself to make sure that it works, and the temp sensor and fan relay. If all of that checked out I would suspect a thermostat that's not opening or a messed up water pump. I've seen a ton of volkswagons with cracked water pump impellers do all kinds of strange things.


----------



## bruteman92 (Nov 19, 2011)

make sure that the thermastat isnt stuck shut an letting coolant to the motor


----------



## Jdbrute12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Have a 2012 brute just added snorkel your atv snorkels and I went for my first ride on them yesterday and after Bout 5 minutes the fan came on a ran the entire ride. No mud in the radiator and stock pipe. Think it's running lean just not sure how to fix it. Got A digi tuner and full muzzy on order. Just don't like it running thAt hot for so long


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Do you have an actual temp gauge on it?


----------



## gtsum2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Second the temp gauge. My 2012 fan comes on at exactly 187 and shuts off at 176 every time. I have a tto temp gauge installed. I also put a tcp fan shroud on and that helps it cool. Fan kicks on and is off within 30 seconds. The fan runs a lot less with the shroud on


----------



## 10txram (Jan 26, 2013)

I too have a 2012, snorked it and went for a ride. First deep mud hole light kept coming on. 
The rad was packed with mud and had no hose to wash it. In the shop now getting the rad mounted up top. I hope I don't have the same problem as y'all.


----------



## Jdbrute12 (Feb 8, 2013)

i do not have a temp gauge but am in the process of ordering one. what is the diameter of the 2012 brute radaitor hose. and what is the tcp fan shroud?


----------



## gtsum2 (Aug 29, 2012)

This is the shroud:

Kawasaki Brute Force Accessories,CV boot guards,hitch.

It closes in the backside so mud cant get cached on there and it forces better air movement through the rad...at least that is what they say...it does seem to keep my temps lower though

I put this guage on:

TTO Temperature Meter at Trail Tech Home

2012 Brute uses 25mm rad hose (99% sure...cant recall for sure, but it is bigger than years prior)

---------- Post added at 12:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 AM ----------

one thing we started using is these...they work incredibly well for cleaning the rad off on the trail:

Stream Machine Store - Hydro Zooka 32-Inch Barrel water bazooka water gun, squirt guns, water guns - Watersports 80062-6


----------



## Jdbrute12 (Feb 8, 2013)

temp gauge is ordered. do you have snorkels on your brute?


----------



## gtsum2 (Aug 29, 2012)

No snorkels for me


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty (Apr 21, 2012)

I have 2" snorks with a rad relocation and mine comes on about once every 5 to 10 min and shuts off after about a min or two of running, I have stock exhaust pipe though


----------



## Jdbrute12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Which side of the motor does the outlet come out for the coolant. Trying to install a temp gauge so I can get the most accurate reading


----------



## gtsum2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Jdbrute12 said:


> Which side of the motor does the outlet come out for the coolant. Trying to install a temp gauge so I can get the most accurate reading


You want to install it on the right side (behind the overflow tank) on the upper rad hose. The lower rad hose (on the left side) is returning the coolant to the engine


----------



## Jdbrute12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Got the temp gauge on and a full muzzy pro with digi tuner tuned by vfj. Went for a ride today and my fans kicks on at 186 and the temperature keeps on rising. It went up to 210 today and I shut it off and let it cool down. What's my problem


----------



## gtsum2 (Aug 29, 2012)

R u sure ur rad is clean. My fan comes on at 187 and turns of at 174. Stock exhaust though. Only time it got above 210 was on a long climb at hatfield (since I put water wetter and the fan shroud on). But if ur rad is full of dirt and mud, she will get hot and not want to come down. How is it running?


----------



## Jdbrute12 (Feb 8, 2013)

It's running good just when the fan comes on it does not want to go off I've cleaned it 2 times tonight. And it's fine just sitting there idiling fan comes on at 186 and goes off at 173 but when I'm riding it steadily climbs


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

I have a 2012 and never had the light come on but once and that was after I swamped it and got it back up and running before that I would ride and it would kick the fan on a lot but never kick the light on and after I racked the rad it wasn't as bad but after swamping it I kick on but it motor problems got it rebuilt rode it and have put the snorks or rad back up top but got my 29.5 s on and it runs good and the fan barley kicks on. But when I first got t I thought the fan kick on more than it should of but now it seems ok after the rebuild but well see here in a few weeks when I take it out for the first good ride with nice weather 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## gtsum2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Sounds like she might be running lean. I'd call John and get his thoughts


----------



## Hooter71 (Oct 25, 2012)

Having the same problem with my 2012. I have 2" snorkels and a hmf. I can ride about 30min and the fan kicks on and stays on. Radiator is spotless and full of fluid. Bike has 200miles on it and it just started doing it! Any thoughts?


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

those 2" snorkles,are leaning the engine out more than likely.Still love my 05 carbed 750 - less problems.......


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

gtsum2 said:


> This is the shroud:
> 
> Kawasaki Brute Force Accessories,CV boot guards,hitch.
> 
> ...


logically it seems that rad guard would work better. anyone else run this guard? im really trying to avoid racking my rad.


----------



## Hooter71 (Oct 25, 2012)

I figured it was running a little lean but I'm not sure how to properly tune a muzzy. There is nowhere to get a power commander mapped. What happened to the old carb and jets lol


----------

